# meriwether lease discounted membership



## meriwether john (Oct 6, 2004)

Have 2 new slots in lease at a discounted price. (lease runs until April 1st).
as of this past weekend 5 deer harvested( all slickheads) I personally know of 10 or 12 different bucks that have been seen from on stand at least 3 were shooters. have only talked to 10 guys so don"t know what others may have seen. have seen a couple bucks myself and 8 or 10 doe. 2180 acres quality management $500. through April 1st.


$425.00 till 4-1-05


----------



## chilidawg (Oct 6, 2004)

*Where is Meriwether at?*

I'm in NW Ga (Calhoun) and wanted to know where Meriwether is located? Also, what type of work days does the club have and also is it QDM?

Mark


----------



## meriwether john (Oct 6, 2004)

West Central Ga. approx 1 hr down I-85 from Atl. airport. Yes QDM county wide. club also has a spread limit(14").


----------



## kennhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

*hunting club*

Would you please e-mail at nascarbunch@juno.com phone number looking for club just lost lease.  Thanks


----------



## TURKEY (Oct 8, 2004)

how many members and is turkey hunting allowed


----------



## WhtOakWidowMakr (Oct 10, 2004)

Any Camp area?
First come first served? or homesteading?
Thanks


----------



## meriwether john (Oct 11, 2004)

yessir camp with elec. no h2o, pin in system no homesteading each member allowed 2 "primary" stands that are open to anyone 15 min. before daylight. 
can't have guests opening weekends but if someone is seriously interested I will put them on my personal property which adjoins(39 acres of mostly hardwood) the lease and could give a road tour midday. would be a chance to meet several guys also as sat. probably will be the most crowded. expect around 20. although only had 8 this past sat.


----------



## cradawg (Oct 12, 2004)

are these spots still open?  where abouts in meriwether?  i live on 362 and was wondering where it was.


----------



## meriwether john (Oct 12, 2004)

yes still have both. land is in Rocky Mount/Primrose area.(1984acres)
cutover is less than a mile off 362 on Rocky Mount Rd.(196acres)


----------



## BassWorm (Oct 14, 2004)

What are the yearly dues and are there normally openings on the leases?


----------



## meriwether john (Oct 28, 2004)

^^^


----------



## meriwether john (Nov 6, 2004)

last bump
425.00 till 4-1-05


----------



## Just 1 More (Nov 21, 2004)

If it wern't such a drive from Tampa, i'd be interested.


----------

